# jr



## jrandich (Feb 23, 2016)

My husband and I are moving to Al Ain with our 2 young children (1 and 4) later this year and I would appreciate any advice re schools, area to live in, things to do with young children. We are moving from the UK and my husband will be based in Tawam hospital. Thank you.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are a few nice villa complexes not too far from taw am hospital and roundabout - a good agent will be a big help as Al Ain can be a bit tricky to find specific places!

Hilton and al ain rugby club are both nice, reasonably social and cheap enough by UAE standards; schools the only one I hear much about and generally good reviews is al ain English speaking school (AAESS), best to contact schools sooner than later as some years there aren't many spaces especially for the FS 1&2 age groups.

Have fun


----------



## jrandich (Feb 23, 2016)

Many thanks for the advice. I will be visiting Al Ain in April/May to get an idea before we move there later this year. It is definitely of great help to get to know some things before though! Any villa complexes that can be suggested maybe?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Green Villas, Oasis Villas are 2 bigger complexes I'm aware of


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I know people who work at Tawam but commute daily from Abu Dhabi.
That opens up more school and accomodation opportunities - providing your husband is happy with the drive.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Worth keeping in mind Al Ain accommodation and schools are quite a bit cheaper, maybe not an issue if SEHA are paying the bills though


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Worth keeping in mind Al Ain accommodation and schools are quite a bit cheaper, maybe not an issue if SEHA are paying the bills though


Hi,
SEHA pay a housing allowance, amount depends on job and grade.
They don't pay school fees (for expats) - this is expected to be paid out of your salary.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jrandich (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Steve. Advice much appreciated.

Janet


----------

